# Is a pregnancy possible with Hydro? Lost referral after splitting with DH



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi girls, 

I am after some hope please, after 5 years ttc with my DH, I met the love of my life and left him last Sept, we were just about to start IVF and I was about to have a few ops I needed beforehand, obviously I have now lost my referral and me and the new DP are hoping for a natural miracle

I have low progest, high prolactin, and short luteal phase, but I am taking lots of supplements to try help this

I also have 2 endometriotic ovarian cysts, a blocked tube with hydro, and low antral follicle count

I am hoping to get a new referral after we have been trying longer but for now I am taking an absolute ton of tablets that are supposed to help, I mean the full lot, I could just do with some success stories please

Thanks

Lilly xx


----------

